# Just realised (LOTS OF PHOTOS SORRY)



## Hallie-Mae

That I haven't actually uploaded any proper recent photos of the rats ! I only uploaded the ones in the "Welcome" thread on my newbie post and they were all quite old photos 










Amorette is squashed ! 









Antoinette and GiGi









Flavie









Flavie









Estelle









Estelle









GiGi









Estelle









Estelle - I seduce you now, k ? 









Flavie and Estelle's bum









Flavie









Flavie









GiGi









Flavie









GiGi









Antoinette









Flavie









Reine









Amorette









Amorette









Amorette









Reine









Amorette









Flavie









Flavie









Antoinette knows that, no matter how much of a hyperactive brat you are, there's always time to stop and get a scritch =)









And again









Amorette leaning on her best mate, Antoinette  Strange cos those two are the exact opposites, right down to their variety ! 









Antoinette









Reine









GiGi









Flavie - got your nose !! 









Amorette









Antoinette's little hands... Don't you just want to dip them in some jam  ?









GiGi









Estelle... OMFGWTFBBQ









Estelle









Itchy Antoinette









Reine









Reine









Flavie, lovely licky girl 









Antoinette









Antoinette









GiGi









Amorette









Amorette









Antoinette









Antoinette


----------



## SamAnthrax

Wowzers lots and lots of photos. And good ones at that! Beautiful rats!!! <3


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Haha thank you







! 
But for some reason the flash wasn't working so a lot of them have camera shake :roll:


----------



## Mimzy

Beautiful babies! I hug them all! =]


----------



## rattielvr

Cute rats!


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Thank you  !!


----------



## KayRatz

They are SOOOO beautiful! Estelle has definitely seduced me! -drools-

Mind if I use your little hands pic as reference for my rat artwork? have trouble with those dang hands.


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Of course you may  ! Feel free to use the photos as stock, haha I feel privilidged... And god I know what you mean about hands, they're insanely difficult 8O Hands and feet... Grr


----------



## SamAnthrax

LOL I just noticed your hands look like mine with all the little scratches on them from the rats. hehe.


----------



## Stace87

My hands normally have some scratches too :lol: got a few off playtime tonight actually


----------



## OnlyOno

aww your rats are gorgeous, i love their fanciful names. heart 'meses. and beautiful photography


scroll: http://dragcave.net/user/OnlyOno


----------



## Shadowboxer

BEAUTIFUL photos!! I just got a new camera and have been having the hardest time getting any decent pictures of my girls! I need to read the manual I guess....anyways, very awesome pictures of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Gosh yes my hands are so tattered  I don't mind it so much though, because I hate my hands (they're really chubby with short fat fingers 8O) so the scratches sort of draw people's attention away from their grossness :lol:

And thank you  ! And ahaha thank you OnlyOno... They're not called fancy rats for nothing  

Aghh Shadowboxer tell me about it... They never sit still to get any decent photos, girls are so bouncy 8O !! Thank you though  !


----------



## Hallie-Mae

More photies for Zlioness  











Reine, champagne capped dumbo









Reine









Reine









Reine









Estelle, siamese









Estelle









Flavie's himalayan bum :roll:









Estelle, siamese









Estelle


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Estelle









Antoinette









Estelle

Obviously I'm not expecting you to use all of them, if any of them, so you can just take one or none at all, I won't mind :lol: Use as many as you want though, feel free to edit them etc
Good luck with the site  !

I also have a dog amongst all the rats, believe it or not :lol: Tri coloured border collie...


----------



## ratlover4everrr

your rats are so photogenic! i love it! keep those cute pics coming! =)


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Hehe thank you  !!


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Just putting these things in a less insane order for Zlioness :lol:



*
Amorette, agouti berkshire.










































































Antoinette, ruby eyed white.


































































































GiGi, siamese hooded dumbo.


























































Flavie, himalayan dumbo.


































































































Estelle, siamese.


































































Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































Reine, PEW (lol) dumbo.







































































*


----------



## Supermunchie

Your ratties (and dog) are all gorgeous! And great piccies, what camera do you use?


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Thank you  ! 
Ooh I always forget what version it is..
Canon EOS 400D  ? Does that sound right ?


----------



## Supermunchie

Hehe, yep it does!
I found a Canon which is a 40D, do you mean that one?
http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/eos_40d/
^^The link.
I just love your pictures, so clear, lol 
I love you PEW rat, Reine, I think she is absolutely adorable! I love the 6th pic of her, and the purple background, she's a great little poser 
Also, thank you for welcoming me so nicely, well, you are so nice!


----------



## Randi

Those are gorgeous photos. Would you mind telling what camera you used?


----------



## Hallie-Mae

Thank you  ! And Supermunchie and Randi, this is the camera...
http://www.canon.co.uk/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/EOS_400D/index.asp


I have some photos of Estelle and her sister (RIP ) when they were babies hehe..

























That was her sister 










































(Estelle on the right)


----------



## Supermunchie

Aww, so cute!
Her sister looked adorable, rest in peace...
xxx


----------



## Hallie-Mae

She was, she was quite possibly the sweetest rat I ever had


----------



## Supermunchie

I'm really sorry  -hugs-


----------



## Hallie-Mae

It's okay, I still have memories of her, and I don't really grieve her as much anymore considering she died quite some time ago.. On september 12th, 2007.
I was so devasted by her death that I actually swore never to get pets ever again, and very nearly gave Estelle away until someone knocked some sense into me.


----------



## Supermunchie

I'm glad you kept Estelle, and you got other ratties, they are all so cute


----------



## xxcalciferxx

Wow so photogenic ^_^


----------



## Hallie-Mae

:lol: They're so hard to get to sit still though ! Haha


----------



## xxcalciferxx

well they are all so gorgeous ^_^


----------



## junior_j

Love the pics! Very good photography
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose

How...the heck...do you take such good photos!?

I'm lucky if I get half of my rats and that it comes out clear!

Awesome photos!


----------

